# 07 Bessacarr E495 roof leak!



## 104481

Just been out for a few days in our 10 month old Bessacarr and everything fine until the third day in when driving along about 3 minutes into our journey, our daughter spotted water dripping from the forward facing right hand speaker (in the kitchen area) and the adjacent spot light. It continued dripping probably half a small tea cup of water and then stopped. It had not been raining the night before, although there had been a frost. 

The following day (yesterday) we took the van to Brownhills in Swindon where the technician said that the speaker cavity was dry (although my husband found some water when he investigated). The technician then agreed to place another layer of sealant on the roof seal and around the small sun roof. 

There were no signs of damp in the van when we started out and given the rain we had a few weeks ago, I would have thouight that a leak would have been obvious. Could it have been an accumulation of condensation? We did not open a roof vent the previous night and did have the heating going full blast because it was really cold. 

Any advice much appreciated - I hate to think of my shiny new van having a leak as I live in fear of the dreaded water ingress!

Coco.


----------



## b6x

I had a smiliar panic a week or so ago when I noticed a small drop of water whilst changing a light bulb in our van. My heart sank as we lost thousands on our last van because of leaking roof. 

I took the bulb housing out and peered up into the roof. Couldn't see anything obviously damp, the insulation lining appeared completely dry. There was however a bit of condensation on the inside of the roof. (a downside to a van conversion I guess). I can only assume that the drops of water were just condensation finding their way out. Still not great though.

So, hopefully yours in the same. Just condensation finding it's way out. Unfortunately though, half a small tea cup's worth of water would concern me.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Hi Coco
I suggest you contact your supplying / local dealer as there has been an issue with lack of insulation in the "speaker pod".

We think the water dripping out of your speakers and lights will be a condensation build up.

I hope this helps.

Glenn Harris
Service Manager


----------



## 104481

Thanks both. I don't know whether condensation is reassuring or not. Peter, I shall investigate the lack of insulation - should I contact Swift direct, ring Brownhills or visit a local dealer. Is it repairable?

Thanks again,

Coco.


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Condensation*

Coco

The problem is condensation in the luton pod area. Please contact our customer careline on 01482 875740 and we will arrange to have your vehicle back at our factory for the insulation to be replaced to our latest method. Alternatively, you can send us a PM with your telephone number or send an email to [email protected]

Brownhills have been informed of this issue and after we have spoken to you and identified your vehicle we will follow this through with Brownhills to ensure they are giving the right information to customers.

Please be assured that you have nothing to worry about and we will take this problem off your hands.

Regards

Kath


----------



## 107479

Hi there,
sounds like u have sorted your problem now and im glad that i am not the only one with water running through the speakers and light fittings.
i am currently in the alps and have been for the past month and every morning that it is sunny we have a huge leak, it has also now extended to where the plastic moulding of the luton meets the wood panelling!
i definately suggest you get it sorted before taking the van to more extreme temperatures, even without rain.
i shall be booking mine back in at swift as soon as im back going of the replies you have recieved its certainly not what i expected from a brand new swift kontkik.


----------



## Chantilly

Just for information, I've had the same problem with water coming out of the front roof speakers on frosty mornings. Put a container under and captured almost half a litre. Had insulation fix and ingress check and all seems ok now.


----------



## stewartwebr

Don't worry about it. It's a known issue which Kath has already said Swift have a solution to fix. I had the same problem with my last van and Swift were excellent, getting it all sorted...nothing to worry about!

Stewart


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: Condensation*



SwiftGroup said:


> Coco
> 
> The problem is condensation in the luton pod area. Please contact our customer careline on 01482 875740 and we will arrange to have your vehicle back at our factory for the insulation to be replaced to our latest method. Alternatively, you can send us a PM with your telephone number or send an email to [email protected]
> 
> Brownhills have been informed of this issue and after we have spoken to you and identified your vehicle we will follow this through with Brownhills to ensure they are giving the right information to customers.
> 
> Please be assured that you have nothing to worry about and we will take this problem off your hands.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Kath


I am not a great fan of anything Swift, and the tales of problems such as this confirm my doubts, however, I have to commend Peter, Kath, and the rest of the Swift team for their customer service over the last couple of years, and for their active participation on forums like these.

Now then, when can we look forward to an "A Class"? :wink:

Jock.


----------

